# Jobs in demand - applying for Aussie master



## thenewkid (Jun 9, 2014)

Dear all,

I am currently in Australia now for about 3 weeks now on a work/holiday visa and am working in sales. My girlfriend is Australian and I have several friends here, hence my decision to come down for a year o nthe work/holiday scheme. The company I'm working for does sponsor if I deliver the results they are looking for, but in all honesty, I don't see myself at this company long term and plan on getting my masters from an Aussie uni starting next winter. 

With this said, I have a bachelor in business admin and evaluating which master would be most useful in order to obtain a sponsorship in business (I understand that with a 2-year master, you get a work visa after graduation for 18 months, unrestricted). I'm keen on the marketing sector and IT piques my interest as well. If I receive an Aussie master in Marketing or Business IT, what are the prospects of obtaining a sponsorship after graduation (with using my 18 months to find a suitable employer to gain Aussie experience)?

Any help is appreciated, i know this is a bit of a lengthy message. I am open to various types of master, but all in business related subject matter and just want to know what is most in demand in this sector to increase my prospects!

Kind regards,

Brad


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

You would need to qualify for a job on the SOL or CSOL lists to get a skilled migrant visa. This sometimes requires 2-3 years post qualification experience depending on the visa you are looking at and the job. These lists are also always changing so I wouldn't be banking on studying something with the hope of staying permanently - they seem to be quickly changing requirements to make it more and more difficult for students to stay on after study.

Perhaps a partner visa would be another option


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree with the above, the Sol and CSOl lists are constantly changing and I think they differ from state to state (for example, my skill was removed from NSW list but is on the list in NT). It probably wouldn't be feasible to plan around this. My advice would be to pick something that will lead you to a job that you are passionate about rather than the one that has the best visa potential. After all, if you plan to make a career out of it, you'll be doing it for a long time, so you may as well do something that you enjoy! 

If you were to get sponsored by your current employer, it does not been you are bound to them as such, you do have to work for the same employer for a min of 2 years but you can change employer if you decide that you don't want to stay ... so long as they can take over your sponsorship - the downside being that your '2 years' would start again, so if you do decide to move on, you need to think about that implication. (There may be other criteria involved there so best to check!)

A partner visa is probably the more simpler option and, don't quote me on this, I think it may be cheaper too ... (Speak to a specialist about that to clarify though!)

Good luck with which ever path you take!! :0)


----------

